# Derbyshire Landscape - Request



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Me and the good lady friend are looking for a photo/canvas print to hang in our new house of a landscape in Derbyshire.

If anyone has one/knows where to get one could ou let me know?

It must be a landscape & must be in Derbyshire

Photos like these http://www.peak-photos.co.uk/gallery_196592.html

Thanks


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

You could always go out and take a picture yourself and have this transfered to canvas?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> You could always go out and take a picture yourself and have this transfered to canvas?


That would suggest i know my **** from my elbow when it came to taking a decent landscape :lol:

Might give it a go though, i suppose with the beautiful sun rises this time of year i should try that


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What about this?










Was taken a Codnor Park reservoir, looks great on a big panoramic canvas


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

^^ thats a great photo Matt, especially given the local surroundings!

If you want to watermark a full res one i can see what it looksd like. If the missus fancies it i do not mind droppping you some £££

Mark


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

mba said:


> ^^ thats a great photo Matt, especially given the local surroundings!
> 
> If you want to watermark a full res one i can see what it looksd like. If the missus fancies it i do not mind droppping you some £££
> 
> Mark


Yes of course, will email it to you when i get home from work


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Just thought can you pm me your email address

Thanks


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

mba said:


> ^^ thats a great photo Matt, especially given the local surroundings!


That's what I thought, but I was struggling to find the correct phrase. Sh1thole kept springing to mind :lol:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

PM Sent 



carlwhitley said:


> That's what I thought, but I was struggling to find the correct phrase. Sh1thole kept springing to mind :lol:


:lol: i was being diplomatic


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

carlwhitley said:


> That's what I thought, but I was struggling to find the correct phrase. Sh1thole kept springing to mind :lol:


You are quite right, had i turned the camera round there was a burnt out care there


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know Derbyshire at all, but I do know about canvas printing.

When are you having it printed?? Do you need it before the end of the year??

I might be able to help out with printing and framing early in 2010. If you can't wait until 2010, let me know and I'll tell you where to have it printed to get the best quality v's price.

Andy


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

CHeers Andy, there is no rush as we have not decided on the image yet so thanks for the offer


----------



## peak-photos (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, if you are wanting a stretched canvas print from my website mba, they are for sale, just select the photo and on the drop down menu, there are two sizes to choose from.

If you want any specific size, please don't hesitate to contact me,

best regards

Richard Wheeler
www.peak-photos.co.uk


----------

